# Buckeye Burl Pots



## RW Mackey (Feb 4, 2014)

Here you go Tom, I think they turned out nice. May have to try some more. Stabilized Buckeye
Burl, Copper over Slate and Titanium over Slate.

Thanks for the look.

Roy

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting the pics !!! They turned out GREAT !!!! What did you use for a finish ?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 4, 2014)

That buckeye sure is purty!! Wowzaz


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 4, 2014)

I know everyone does their strikers different, but what size blank is typically needed for a striker rod and the top if you choose to go with two different woods ?


----------



## jmurray (Feb 4, 2014)

makes me think bad thoughts about the neighbors buckeye trees.


----------



## myingling (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice Ones Roy ,,,,


----------



## RW Mackey (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Guys. Tom, I use a oil and wax finish, just as you would on a wood floor or expensive gun stock. I like this finish because a person can just apply some more oil a few times a year and keep it looking new for years with a lot of 
Hard use. I like my striker blanks to be a full 1"x 8", and tops 1"x 3 1/2", my finished strikers are 7 1/2" long.
The blanks turned great.

Thanks, Roy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

